# Do you have to be A cadet to join the Reserves or Regular force?



## AznVengence (18 Mar 2005)

(Subject)


----------



## Strike (18 Mar 2005)

Goodness no.  I was a sea cadet, but the only that experience helped me with during basic was making my bed, polishing my boots, and ironing my uniform.

I know lots of people that have never been in cadets that are currently serving.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (19 Mar 2005)

question answered , lock it perhaps?


----------



## Burrows (19 Mar 2005)

Done.


----------

